# Opinions on these breeders?



## Jamm (Nov 21, 2011)

So Ive still been calculating my list slowly and these are some names so far on the list.

(In the same province.. close enough)

narnia kennels 
committed to canine
carmspack
Wildwinds
wendelin farm
cold creek shepherds

( In the USA.. Pup would have to be shipped or plan for weekend trip)

Johnson haus 
wildhaus kennels
Kavallerie Shepherds

Im looking for a medium energy level headed pup. I want a CONFIDENT but not dominant dog, I want a dog I can take anywhere and do anything with and not be fazed by anything (I know that will come with training as well  ) I don't really want a dog with a TON of drive.. but id like for the dog to have a little bit of some drive. I want a dog with an on/off switch. I'm open to any sort of lines as long as they fit the description (Im thinking chezch(sp?) & DDR might be too intense for me) and as long as they come from healthy lines.. id prefer the dogs to be titled in agility/obedience/sch/ and or conformation. The parents also MUST have all clearances  

I realize most of the breeders I listed are working dog breeders... i'm not really into the conformation style but if a puppy from those lines fits my needs better then i'm not looking away from it at all. 


SO with that long ramble LOL What do you think? Anything I left out? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You've picked out some great breeders and you are lucky that many (all?) of them are either members here or we have their puppies. 

I'd just pm some people if you want to know more about their dogs. And go to the breeder websites to see it the dogs they are breeding are the type you want and program you want to support.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Elisabeth has Wildwinds dogs. JPrice has a Johnsonhaus dog. Many ppl here with Wildhaus dogs.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You check this out yet? --> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/186942-working-breeders-my-list.html


It's good to have a few breeders in mind because many only have a few litters a year and some litters may be small! Options!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Lots of breeders listed in this thread also.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/185707-east-coast-working-line-breeders.html

Libertore in Maine was highly recommended to me. Not sure if they are listed here.


----------



## Jamm (Nov 21, 2011)

Thank you both for the links to those other threads! I'll most definitely check those out!


----------



## Jamm (Nov 21, 2011)

--double post, sorry!--

what about this breeder? 
SHEBLAND GERMAN SHEPHERDS

Also is there a large difference between show and working lines? I see the show dogs have that super angulated stack and stride... does that affect anything else?


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Shebland is Canadian/American show lines. I've met some of the dogs from that kennel and was very impressed with their temperaments and moderation.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

You can PM Sunflowers, her Hans is from Narnia if you want more info about them

Good choices!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Jamm: if I were you, I would visit working and show kennels to meet the dogs personally. Visit some AKC trials, Schh competitions and GSD seminars. Meet the different lines and breeders if you can. Then you will get a feel for what suits your needs the best. This forum tends to be skewed towards the WL, which is why you have so many working breeders on here. But give the SL a chance, they are also great dogs and can fit your needs. Like I said, going out and visiting with them would be the best case scenario. 

Shawlein Fine Art & Purebred German Shepherd Dogs
German Shepherd Dog Photos and information for Breed Types and Characteristics
German Shepherd types and bloodlines with pictures | German Shepherd types | German Shepherd dog | German Shepherds
(Types of German Shepherds, by Wildhaus Kennels )


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Hans is from Narnia and was recently evaluated by a K9 handler who has been training dogs for 30 years.
Long story short, he said I have a great dog who is incredibly smart, has excellent focus and drive, and great temperament. He said out of 100 dogs they evaluate, they are lucky if they find 2 like Hans.

In addition, he is affectionate, playful, calm in the house, great with the kids and with strangers, and has a definite off switch. Oh, let me not forget gorgeous!

Robin is a wonderful breeder who knows her dogs and breeds wonderful ones. I highly and enthusiastically recommend Narnia Kennels.

PS-- Robin selected a dog for us without over the top drive. The same litter can have different energy level dogs. She can match you up with what you need.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

PMed you.


----------



## Jamm (Nov 21, 2011)

Thank you all for the awesome feedback! I have checked out many of the breeders you've recommended. I'm still learning so much and although i'm not looking to add the pup for another year (hopefully sooner if our house sells) i'm glad you're all so helpful!


----------

